# Hindi: Hasta Darshan and Dharti Vandana



## panview

Hasta Darshan and Dharti Vandana
Hi.I guess the song is Sung in Hindi.Could anyone provide me the lyrics,in Latin letters or Hindi letters,or its websites.And also their meaning.Thanks in advance.


----------



## marrish

Hi, I listened to it for a while and it is not Hindi. It is Sanskrit.

All I could find for "Dharti Vandana" is this but I don't know what language it is.

मोंय बंदत हौं दिन-रात वो ,मोर धरती मईया,
जय होवोक तोर, मोर छईयां ,भुइंया जय होवोक तोर ।
राजा-परजा ,देवी-देवता तोर कोरा में आवैन,
जईसन सेवा करेन तोर उ मन तईसन फल पावैन।


----------



## panview

marrish said:


> Hi, I listened to it for a while and it is not Hindi. It is Sanskrit.
> 
> All I could find for "Dharti Vandana" is this but I don't know what language it is.
> 
> मोंय बंदत हौं दिन-रात वो ,मोर धरती मईया,
> जय होवोक तोर, मोर छईयां ,भुइंया जय होवोक तोर ।
> राजा-परजा ,देवी-देवता तोर कोरा में आवैन,
> जईसन सेवा करेन तोर उ मन तईसन फल पावैन।


I listened and found before the song there are some words speaking, then he sung,'gara gre basedei lachme……‘


----------



## Dib

I just listened to Anup Jalota's recording on Spotify. As marrish pointed out, it is in Sanskrit. This is what he sings:

[कराग्रे वसते लक्ष्मीः
करमध्ये सरस्वती] x2
[करमूले तु गोविन्दः] x2
प्रभाते करदर्शनम्‌

[समुद्रवसने देवि
पर्वतस्तनमण्डले] x2
[विष्णुपत्नि नमस्तुभ्यम्‌] x2
[पादस्पर्शं क्षमस्व मे] x...

It means more or less:
Lakshmi lives at the tip of the hand, Saraswati in the middle, but Govinda (i.e. Krishna) at the root of the hand. In the morning, looking at the hand (is advised/auspicious/...).

O Goddess, whose clothes the seas are, whose breasts the mountains are, o consort of Vishnu, I bow to you. Forgive my touching (you) with feet.


----------



## panview

Dib said:


> O Goddess, whose clothes the seas are, whose breasts the mountains are, o consort of Vishnu, I bow to you. Forgive my touching (you) with feet.


Thank you.This time the pronunciation is close to lyrics.But before the tone,there are some words the singer said ,not sung.I wonder If you can provide them for me?


----------



## Dib

That part is in Hindi, apart from the formulaic "harih om", which is a sort of a Hindu auspicious phrase:

[हरिः ओम्‌]x3
हर नूतन दिन की जागृति जिन हाथों से पाई जाती है, जो दिन भर काम करने वाले हैं, उन्ही के अग्र में लक्ष्मी, मध्य में सरस्वती, और मूलदेश में पुरुषोत्तम का पराक्रम समाया है। वास्तव का भान रखने वाले हमारे पूर्वजों ने इन हथेलियों का प्रथम दर्शन करना महत्वपूर्ण माना है। वैसे ही जिस धरा पर खड़े होकर हम यश और समृद्धि हासिल करने वाले हैं, उसी धरा पर पाँव रखने से प‍हले उसकी क्षमा याचना करते हैं।

I am really bad at translating complicated sentences between Indian and European languages. I can't handle the syntactic differences well. I just spent 10 minutes trying to formulate the first sentence in English, and couldn't figure out a proper sentence structure. I hope someone better at it will do the translation.


----------



## marrish

Don't be so shy Dib jii, give it a try .


----------



## Dib

Thanks for the push. Okay, here's a pretty rough version:

"The hands, that bring us the awakening each day and are about to work the day long, hold concentrated the power of Lakshmi at the tip, that of Sarasvati in the middle and that of Purushottama (= Vishnu/Krishna, here) at the root. Our ancestors, who were conscious of the reality, considered it important to first look at these hands. Similarly, before stepping onto the earth, that we are going to stand on while earning fame and success, we ask for the forgiveness of that earth."

I hope it sort of makes sense.


----------



## marrish

Sometimes it is needed, this push, because your ten minutes consideration would have gone waste.

I could have given it a try too had I been not oblivious of  the meaning of some words, that is "nuutan" and "bhaan".

I like your translation very much, it is quite lively and not ceremonial at all... Everybody has the problem of syntactic differences and the point to bear in mind is putting the right part of sentence in the right place in order to resemble the emphasis it enjoys in the source language.


----------



## Dib

Thank you, Marrish jee. I too had to look up the word "bhaan". I was actually suprised to hear this word in this context, as it means "pretension" in Bengali.  It may happen though, that my understanding of this particular word in Hindi is still deficient.


----------



## marrish

So what about starting a new thread for "bhaan"? I don't think anyone would endeavour into the present thread for the meaning. As an incentive, let me tell you that I searched online on Shabdkosh but there was no entry so I have serious doubts about the currence of this word and of course about the meaning. Shall we?


----------



## Dib

Sure, please, go ahead and create a thread. It would be enlightening to learn how native Hindi speakers actually use this word. However, I did find these dictionary entries, and I think, the basic meaning is fairly clear:

Hindi Shabdsagar by Shyamsundar Das:
*भान* १ संज्ञा पुं० [सं०] १. प्रकाश । रोशनी । २. दीप्ति । चमक । ३. ज्ञान । ४. प्रतीति । आभास । उ०— बाटिका उजारि अक्ष धारि मारि जारि गढ़ भानुकूल भानु को प्रताप भानु भान सो—तुलसी (शब्द०) ।

Also, Chaturvedi:
भान bhā:n (_nm_) change (of smaller denomination); awareness; inkling; —होना to have an inkling of.

And, for the Sanskrit meaning, Monier-Williams:
*bhAna* n. appearance , evidence , perception ...


----------



## panview

Thank you all.Thank Dib for spending his time to do the good job.Dib's dictation is very close to the singer's song.But from Moushun I found there's some different songtext.For example, करमूले स्थितो Karamoole *stitho* ,different from करमूले तु गोविन्दः [Karamūlē tu gōvindaḥ].पर्वतस्तनमण्डिते । parvatastanmandite is different from पर्वतस्तनमण्डले parvatastanamaṇḍalē.
And its translation is :
Goddess Laxmi (the Goddess of Wealth) resides on the front part of the hands,Goddess Sarswati (the Goddess of Learning) resides on the middle part,and Brahma (the God of Creation) resides on the root part of the hands.
Therefore, every morning, one should have a respectful look at one's hands, which symbolizes honest labor.
Oh, Mother Earth, who is the wife of Lord Vishnu, who has ocean as clothes and mountains on the body, 
I bow to you. Please forgive me for touching you with my feet. 

I wonder which one is more correct?


----------



## Dib

They are just variants. Hindu chants and prayers sometimes have slight variants. None of them is necessarily "more correct" as long as they make sense. Here, both versions are grammatically and semantically consistent (it's करमूले स्थितो ब्रह्मा though). I wouldn't worry too much about it.

The translation "mountains on the body" is, however, (most likely deliberately) vague. Both versions (पर्वतस्तनमण्डिते and पर्वतस्तनमण्डले) basically translate more specifically to "one who has mountains as breasts". It seems, the translator deliberately tried to avoid referring to breasts (स्तन).


----------



## panview

Thank you.Ther's still a question.what the title'Hasta Darshan and Dharti Vandana'mean?I only know the words:darshan दर्शन. Sight,visit  /Vandana ,prayer,  वंदना  .


----------



## Dib

hasta = hand in Sanskrit and also used in formal Hindi.
dharti = earth in Hindi. I guess from Skt. dharitrii.
To me, "vandanaa" means more like praise/homage than prayer; but then, I am not a native Hindi speaker. So, I won't challenge it. 

So the title means: "Looking at the hand, and homage/prayer to the earth".


----------

